

Technology alternatives to book reports - mingyeow
http://www.theapple.com/benefits/articles/8529-10-technology-enhanced-alternatives-to-book-reports

======
mingyeow
Always felt book reports were the most valuable tools in the teacher's
arsenal, but students were always de-motivated by doing book reports, and by
extension, demotivated to actually glean the insights from the books. Making
it morale-boosting, cool and "show-off" to do book reports should motivate
students much more.

One more thing i would recommend for them is animoto! Make a cool music video
summarizing the book. ;)

